# Photo Contest Fundraiser-ends 5-31-08!



## Goldenz2 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi guys :wave:

As you may know, I have helped to organize a Photo Contest Fundraiser for GRRI-NJ. It has been heart warming to receive so many beautiful photos so far.

The proceeds from this Contest will help Goldens like Angel. Please read 
about her story here: http://www.grrinj.org/angel.htm

There is only a $5 entry fee (per photo) and the Contest is open to ALL 
breeds. The Contest ends soon on May 31, 2008. Get your photos in now!
www.grriphotos.smugmug.com

THANK YOU for your support!

(Permission to crosspost)


----------

